# Six selections from Handel's Athalia - your favorite, and general thoughts?



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

I've been making my way through Handel's oratorios and thought I'd advertise some favorites I've picked up along the way. I've chosen six to not ask too much time of anyone, not because I think these are the only worthwhile parts. I've also provided, in order of the playlist, each selection's text from the libretto, because I think knowing the words enhances the music. It does for me anyway.

Anyone with a favorite piece from Athalia not listed here is welcome to offer it!





 - edit: I can't tell if this embedded video allows you to cycle through the playlist. If not, the links are below.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwq6pQqllefXeScozjXafcJwjJ8m7YpNk

https://open.spotify.com/playlist/4AWVklAeEuHUevpbknbsqU?si=p5xf30EnS_2VNwZmcSD10w

Which of these do you like best, and how do you feel about the oratorio in general, if you're familiar with it?

My own top pick is first in the playlist, naturally. :tiphat:

_*1. *
Abner
When storms the proud to terrors doom,
He forms the dark majestic scene,
He rolls the thunder through the gloom,
And on the whirlwind rides serene.
Israelites
O Judah, boast his matchless law,
Pronounc'd with such tremendous awe!
When tempests his approach proclaim'd,
And Sinah's trembling mountain flam'd,
All Judah then his terrors saw.

*2.* 
Josabeth
Tyrants would in impious throngs
Silence His adorers' songs;
But shall Salem's lyre and lute
At their proud command be mute?
Israelites
Tyrants, ye in vain conspire!
Wake the lute and strike the lyre!

Josabeth
Why should Salem's lyre and lute
At their proud command be mute?

Israelites
Wake the lute and strike the lyre!

*3.*
Cheer her, O Baal, with a soft serene,
And in thy votary protect the queen!
*
4.*
Mathan
Hark! His thunders round me roll,
His angry, awful frowns I see,
His arrows wound my trembling soul:
Is no more mercy left for me?
Ah no, he now denies to save.
Open, O earth, and be my grave!

*5.*
The rising world Jehovah crown'd
With bright magnificence around!
He hung the radiant orbs on high,
And pour'd the sunbeams through the sky;
He lent the flow'rs their lovely glow,
And breath'd the fragrance they bestow;
The plains with verdant charms array'd,
And beautify'd with green the glade.
Israelites
O mortals, if around us here
So wond'rous all his works appear,
Ah think with awe, ye sons of men,
How wond'rous is their author then!

*6. *
Priests, Levites and Israelites
The mighty pow'r in whom we trust,
Is ever to his promise just;
He makes this sacred day appear
The pledge of a propitious year.
Joad
He bids the circling season shine,
Recalls the olive and the wine,
With blooming plenty loads the plain,
And crowns the fields with golden grain.

Priests, Levites and Israelites
Give glory to His awful name,
Let ev'ry voice His praise proclaim!

_


----------

